# Digital Sign Technologies



## Chai EliteInks (May 25, 2015)

Digital Sign Technologies has been delivering alternative printing consumables for the past 15 years. It pioneered printing inks for wide-format printers, cartridge chip solutions, bulk ink feeding systems, and print head recovery systems.

Elite Inks supplies products made with the highest quality ingredients, specially fabricated for the utmost in perfection and performance for InkJet and Powder-based 3D Printers. Alternative products to OEM materials, we strive to produce materials that exceed OEM in quality, at a fraction of their cost.

Features
Direct and Heat Transfer Dye-Sublimation Inks
Inks for Seiko, Mimaki, Mutoh, Roland, Vutek Printers
Print Head Storage and Flushing Solution
Print Head Doctor © Machines - for regular maintenance and recovery of print heads
New CP-516 Plaster-Free 3D Printing Powder, prints water-resistant 3D parts 
UV Curable Inks
Our Printer Collections Include: HP 8000s, HP 9000s, Seiko 64s / Oce CS6060, Seiko V64 / W64, Mimaki JV3, Mimaki JV33, Mimaki CJV30, Mimaki JV5, Mimaki JF & UJF, Mutoh, Roland, Arizona T220 UV, Vutek, NUR Expedio, Zcorp & ProJet 3D printer
EliteInks | Printing inks for dye sublimation, solvent and UV printers.


----------

